

Interview with Pandora About Developing for Palm WebOS - aschobel
http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/9685/interview-with-pandora-about-developing-for-webos/

======
suedehead
sounds like webOS is going to be a powerful system. Personally can't wait to
see the SDK.

~~~
Caged
I'm curious about the consistency of applications written for WebOS. Just to
name a few:

    
    
      * Is there a standard set of controls?
      * Will an app built as a "local app" work on the web?
      * Do you have to use HTML 5 to build mobile sites for WebOS?
      * Does WebOS's browser support meta viewport width/height and will it generally be compatible with MobileSafari?
      * Does everyone have to write a home brewed drag and drop or are these gestures included for free?
      * No Accelerometer.
    

I personally don't see the Apple App store hurting for submissions because you
have to know Objective-C. I would also rather spend my time using Objective-c
controls than writing JavaScript controls to use.

~~~
suedehead
as I understand it they are using the built in SQLlite aspects of HTML5 for db
storage. not sure about your other q's

